# Croatian (BCS): Vulgar words



## Miramamolin I

Hello,

Can anyone translate this phrase into english (or spanish), which is written in croatian???It's very important!!!

Thx a lot 

*bravo sale svaka cast...ko mu jebe mater glupu....*


----------



## Kya

Miramamolin I said:
			
		

> *bravo sale svaka cast...ko mu jebe mater glupu....*


bravo Sale, every honor (a phrase in croatian, it can't be translated very well...)... who fucks his stupid mother (again, it sounds stupid in english)


----------



## natasha2000

Miramamolin I said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone translate this phrase into english (or spanish), which is written in croatian???It's very important!!!
> 
> Thx a lot
> 
> *bravo sale svaka cast...ko mu jebe mater glupu....*


 
Kya's literal translation is ok, but I doubt it can make any sense to you.... Here's my try in Spanish:

Ole, Sale, así se hace! Que le jodan a ese imbécil...


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Kya's literal translation is ok, but I doubt it can make any sense to you.... Here's my try in Spanish:
> 
> Ole, Sale, así se hace! Que le jodan a ese imbécil...



Te has dejado algunas tildes. 

Ol*é*, Sale, así se hace. ¡Qu*é* le jodan a ese imbécil!

Saludos,

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:
			
		

> Te has dejado algunas tildes.
> 
> Ol*é*, Sale, así se hace. ¡Qu*é* le jodan a ese imbécil!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Goran


 
Gracias, Goran, tienes razón en cuanto a olé, pero en el que no.
Debería ser:

!Que le j....!

Qué con acento es un que interrogativo. Este Que  es relativo, uso eclíptico. Se supone que es versión más corta de:

(Deseo, Ojalá) que le j..... 
De allí también el uso de subjuntivo (jodan).


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gracias, Goran, tienes razón en cuanto a olé, pero en el que no.
> Debería ser:
> 
> !Que le j....!
> 
> Qué con acento es un que interrogativo. Este Que  es relativo, uso eclíptico. Se supone que es versión más corta de:
> 
> (Deseo, Ojalá) que le j.....
> De allí también el uso de subjuntivo (jodan).


Nema na cemu Natasha. 

Este "que" va con acento tanto en oraciones *interrogativas* como en *exclamativas*. Ésa es una exclamativa con lo cual este "que" sí que lleva acento. 

Saludos,

Goran


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:
			
		

> Nema na cemu Natasha.
> 
> Este "que" va con acento tanto en oraciones *interrogativas* como en *exclamativas*. Ésa es una exclamativa con lo cual este "que" sí que lleva acento.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Goran


 
Moram da priznam da si u pravu, izgleda da mi je ortografija malo zardjala... Upravo sam proverila u RAE, i onako je kako ti kažeš. Kao što jednom neko reče: "svakoga dana u svakom pogledu sve više napredujem"....(hehehe)

Pozdrav, komšija.


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Moram da priznam da si u pravu, izgleda da mi je ortografija malo zardjala... Upravo sam proverila u RAE, i onako je kako ti kažeš. Kao što jednom neko reče: "svakoga dana u svakom pogledu sve više napredujem"....(hehehe)
> 
> Pozdrav, komšija.



 Nema problema Natasa. Ako hoces mozemo obrisati ove poruke a ti ispravi onu tvoju prvu.


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:
			
		

> Nema problema Natasa. Ako hoces mozemo obrisati ove poruke a ti ispravi onu tvoju prvu.


 
Ma, neću... Neka ga tako kako je, ne stidim se svojih grešaka, koliko god glupe bile... Ko radi taj i greši...


----------

